# R.I.P. Harleymouse ):



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

I knew it would happen, I just didn't know when. ): I checked on her last night and she seemed a little slow to come get her food, but I figured it was because I'd woken her up.

This morning, cleaning cages I found her curled up in her 'den' cup. She looked like she was sleeping ):

R.I.P. Harley, I'm glad I could at least give you a few good months.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Awww, she was a beautiful tubby mousie. I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she passed quickly and very peacefully, though.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww...momma died, the poor darling. Notice my new icon on the left here? It's one of Bubblegum that you took.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sad news  xXx


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone ): She was sweet, even if she was still a little fearful. That was the risk I took when I picked her from the feeder bin at my local pet store.

I believe she did pass pretty peacefully, considering I fed at like 12:30 last night, and started cleaning at like 9 this morning.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like she had a good life with you. *hug*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

*hugs* Sorry for your loss, but it sounds like she had a great life with you.


----------

